# Brand bei Rose in Bocholt



## Schmandi (29. Mai 2012)

Habe es gerade erfahren...sieht nicht gut aus...

http://www.facebook.com/wmtv.online


----------



## Schmandi (29. Mai 2012)

http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/bocholt_artikel,-Grossbrand-bei-Rose-Versand-_arid,86088.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botchjob (29. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8XF949kgyk"]Grossbrand bei Biketown Rose in Bocholt      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 224116 (29. Mai 2012)

Oh *******, na hoffentlich bleibt das meiste heil.


----------



## -MIK- (29. Mai 2012)

Du hast aber schon gelesen, dass die Halle KOMPLETT abgebrannt ist oder?


----------



## Recycler (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Mal zur Information: Zum Roseversand gehören in Bocholt 4 große Gebäude. Zum einen wäre da die Biketown als Verkaufsgeschäft, das Verwaltungsgebäude mit Montagewerkstatt, ein gerade neu errichtetes Logistikzentrum (ich glaube hier wird auch montiert) und das jetzt leider abgebrannte Lager. Hier fand auch 2x im Jahr der so beliebte Lagerverkauf statt. So wie es sich für mich darstellt, wurde dieses Lager neben dem erwähnten Lagerverkauf überwiegend zur Lagerung nicht zeitnah benötigter Waren (z.B. Saisonartikel und Auslaufware) benötigt, so daß Rose den normalen Geschäftsbetrieb morgen wieder aufnehmen wird (Eigenaussage Rose).

Zum Glück gab es nur 4 Leichtverletzte, wovon "nur" einer als direkte Auswirkung des Brandes eine Rauchvergiftung erlitt, die anderen waren 2 Kreislaufzusammenbrüche und eine Handverletzung, also alles Sachen, die hoffentlich schnell wieder verheilen. Alles andere dürfte als Versicherungsschaden laufen und der normale Betrieb geht morgen schon wieder weiter.

Von mir an dieser Stelle die besten Genesungswünsche für die Verletzten  und an den Rest der Mannschaft: Kopf hoch, das habt ihr schnell wieder im Griff!  Als positiven Effekt solltet ihr mitnehmen, daß ein solches Ereignis das Team (noch fester) zusammenschweißt und ihr gestärkt daraus hervorgehen werdet.

Bis die Tage (ich brauch noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten),
Frank


----------



## MettiMett (29. Mai 2012)

Ach du Kacke!


----------



## mightyEx (29. Mai 2012)

Hab's vorhin aus Brisant erfahren . Kann man nur hoffen, dass die betroffenen Mitarbeiter bald wieder auf den Beinen sind und dass das ein oder andere hochwertige Teil noch vor den Flammen gerettet werden konnte. Zumindest sah man das in den Videos. Für alles andere wird hoffentlich eine Versicherung einspringen.

Ansonsten kann ich Recycler nur beipflichten. Wird schon wieder .


----------



## dunkelfalke (30. Mai 2012)

Von mir gute Besserung an die Verletzten
Fahrräder kann man ersetzen, Gesundheit nicht.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (30. Mai 2012)

Der Versand läuft wieder!

Von dem Brand war eines von mehreren Außenlagern betroffen. Zum Glück sind nur vier Mitarbeiter leicht verletzt worden. Allerdings wurde dabei auch ein wichtiges EDV-Verbindungskabel beschädigt, sodass es zu kurzfristigen Lieferverzögerungen kommt. Das Problem ist nun behoben und der Betrieb wird heute Nachmittag (30. Mai 2012) wieder aufgenommen. 

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. Mai 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Der Versand läuft wieder!
> 
> Von dem Brand war eines von mehreren Außenlagern betroffen. Zum Glück sind nur vier Mitarbeiter leicht verletzt worden. Allerdings wurde dabei auch ein wichtiges EDV-Verbindungskabel beschädigt, sodass es zu kurzfristigen Lieferverzögerungen kommt. Das Problem ist nun behoben und der Betrieb wird heute Nachmittag (30. Mai 2012) wieder aufgenommen.
> 
> Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team




Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onze80 (30. Mai 2012)

Schön zu hören, dass alles einigermaßen glimpflich abgelaufen ist und niemand ernsthaft zu Schaden gekommen ist.


----------



## zelar (31. Mai 2012)

super... eine frage an rose... diese verzögerung bezieht die sich nun auf alle bikes oder werden bikes die in 1-2 wochen geliefertwerden pünktlich ankommen?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zelar,

Bikes, die in 1-2 Wochen geliefert werden sollten, werden ohne Verzögerungen ausgeliefert werden.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## zelar (31. Mai 2012)

wunderbar.... das sind gute nachrichten... verkraftbare personelle schäden (ich hoffe denen geht es bald besser, wäre toll dahingegen auf dem laufenden gehalten zu werden), Keine weiteren verzögerungen, und die sachschäden sind eh irrelevant.... ( war eh alles versichert nehme ich mal an)


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zelar,

danke der Nachfrage, die vier betroffenen Mitarbeiter sind inzwischen wieder wohl auf.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## zelar (3. Juni 2012)

Super. Bin begeistert. Gibt es schon Details wie der Brand entstanden ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (4. Juni 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo Zelar,
> 
> danke der Nachfrage, die vier betroffenen Mitarbeiter sind inzwischen wieder wohl auf.
> 
> Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. Juni 2012)

zelar schrieb:


> Super. Bin begeistert. Gibt es schon Details wie der Brand entstanden ist?


 
Hallo Zelar,

nach aktuellem Stand war ein technischer Defekt in der Elektrik die Ursache für den Ausbruch des Brandes.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## zelar (6. Juni 2012)

Alles klar dann ist ja alles gut. Freue mich das es keine Brandstiftung war.


----------

